# Newbie on Board



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Just a quick intro 
My name's Steve.I fish the surf mostly in Jersey with yearly trips to Cape Cod and Hatteras.
I recognize some of the names on the boards and even know a few guys personally.
Looking forward to being part of the P&S community.
Merry Christmas!

Steve


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome.....*

And happy holidays steve. I thunk I'v seen your name on other boards too. Lots a great people and great info here.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the board, enjoy!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Welcome to Pier & Surf Steve; 'bout time ya finally made it here!


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*sud*

welcome..JS


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

welcome to the site looking forward to you reports and wisdom.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome 
Hey Sarge,glad to be here.
RuddeDogg,yup,that probably be me!

Steve


----------

